# hello al



## emirates46 (Jan 2, 2012)

i need help to lose faaaaat .......lool


----------



## Arnold (Jan 2, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*emirates46* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## SwoleZilla (Jan 2, 2012)

you came to the right place boss


welcome!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 3, 2012)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## brazey (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 3, 2012)

welcome


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi dear,
I am Ambrose from California USA. I am new one for this forum.
Here I want more friends for getting advice and sharing information about health, fitness and other matters.


----------



## lisarox (Jan 4, 2012)

Welcome to both


----------



## bb151515 (Jan 5, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## emirates46 (Jan 6, 2012)

thank you all ....................


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 6, 2012)

Welcome to the board


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi dear,
I am Ambrose from California USA. I am new one for this forum.
Here I want more friends for getting advice and sharing information about health, fitness and other matters.

Genesis Fitness Center Maitland


----------



## sgk55135 (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## charley (Jan 25, 2012)

welcome............


----------

